# AMIRS Contract Awarded



## Allen (30 Mar 2007)

See link:

http://www.news.gc.ca/cfmx/view/en/index.jsp?articleid=288829

I'm assuming this is the Pantera? The release doesn't name it.


----------



## crazyleggs (2 Apr 2007)

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/data/assets/11209.pdf

See page 4.


----------



## Allen (2 Apr 2007)

Thanks. I thought it might have been the Pantera because this was described as the "export version" of Sniper. But it is in fact Sniper, as the company's press release confirms today:

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/04-02-2007/0004558010&EDATE=


----------

